# Help with 1962 Schwinn American Tire & Frame Sizing.



## OLDTIMER (Mar 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the correct tire size for a 1962 Schwinn American Standard? I believe the correct tires are Westwinds.
Can you tell me how to differentiate a Standard from a Heavy Duty and/or a King Size?  I heard something about chainguard decals, but they're gone.
Thanks...


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2013)

Tire size will be 26" x 1 3/4 for a full size bike. Westwinds would be original, yes. Then, the King Size will have noticeably larger frame dimensions. I think the typical frame measurement (center of crank to center of top bar) will be 20" versus a standard 18" frame. Or thereabouts. Also, the headtube will be exceptionally long. 8" or so versus 6 3/4".

As far as I know, the heavy duti is a different model entirely. It will have large gauge spokes on a standard cantilever frame.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2013)

Also, welcome to the forum, fellow great laker!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2013)

*1962 schwinn american*

original tire size is 26x1/34 if you have a 26'' bike,24x1/34 if its a 24''.as for the chainguard decal,it would say kingsize between schwinn and american,a standard american would have said just that.plus,the kingsize had a much deeper frame and is evident upon sight.good luck.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is a pic I took of the difference in size of the headtubes with the blue being the standard size and the green Kingsize.  The Heavy Duty Americans are the same as standard other than having larger size spokes and a different front axle. It also had a heavy duty black seat not the white/color seat.  Condider yourself lucky if it is a King Size as they are scarce.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's a link to a page from a '62 catalog that describes the same thing that Schwinnbikebob said in his post.  Weren't heavyweights sometimes refrerred to as paper-boy bikes?  The thicker spokes etc. helped with the extra weight.

Ed

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_American.html


----------



## OLDTIMER (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks to all your replies. Unfortunately, I am not near my bikes as I write so I discuss from my memory. Based on a review of all the information and picture, I can pretty much say with assurity that I have a Standard American.
In the picture of the head tube(s), I saw the screw holes and visualized it with a mounted badge. Based on the area from each edge of the badge to the end is the tube, I would approximate 1" - 1 1/2" each way with a standard frame. I could visualize quite a bit more tube from badge edge-to-tube edge on the King-Size frame which my American does not have.  My American also has a color/white seat. I also have a Twinn tandem which I believe uses heavy-duty spokes. The spoke on my American are thinner and more resemble other non-specialized middleweights.
Nevertheless, this bike is exceptionally nice, very well-kept and just a tire replacement away from being back to original. Very happy with it and probably the nicest original in my collection.
I'm sure I'll have more questions as I go along....thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 24, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> original tire size is 26x1/34 if you have a 26'' bike,24x1/34 if its a 24''.)




FYI in case you don't know:

26"x1-3/4" tires are NOT the same as 26"x1.75" tires.  The 1-3/4 are designed to fit the Schwinn Tubular S-7 rims.  The others will not fit.

Ed


----------

